# 1/4" 2 way fuel valve



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find a 2-way 1/4" fuel valve that would let me switch between two "outs"??

I'm trying to find a way to easily drain fuel in the spring without having to remove clamps and spill gas everywhere. I was thinking that if I could find a 2-way fuel valve with one "in" from the fuel tank, and the option to switch between one "out" connected to the carb, and the second "out" connected to a removable 2 foot piece of fuel line which would drain into a can, I'd be all set. All I've found in my search is the standard one I have (red/black) and a heavy duty (all metal) one that connects two fuel tanks to a single carb. (Two "in", one "out"). What I need is one that will let me select between two different "outs". Any ideas?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the all metal one has two inlets going to one outlet right, so why not cap the inlet not being used so for now so it will only flow through the outlet leading to the carb. in the spring you could close the valve put a fuel line on the side thats been capped all winter to drain the tank


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I could do that, but don't want to worry about the cap working it's way loose, the always 'on' part worries me. Thanks.... Has anyone ever seen a one 'in', two (switchable) "out" valve?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*2 way valve*

Can't honestly say I've seen one like that in a long time. Might try either a farm supply or truck parts place. Alternate would be cut a T into the gasline and put that value off one leg of the T, open it when you want to drain.

Myself, I just use a turkey baster to get most of the gas out of the tank then run the engine till it runs dry.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Look for stuff in the little trays in the plumbing section at your hardware store. i found some 3/8 stuff like you are looking for. Probably they would have 1/4 as well.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, keep them coming. I will check out my local hardware store when I'm in town tomorrow. I thought I found one online, then noticed it was PVC which doesn't get alone with gas too well.


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd steer clear of plastic based fittings unless they are cleared for use with gas. I'd go with suggestion from HCBPH if you really want to use a tee. I myself use "turkey baster" that is gas friendly (labratory grade bought it at American Science Store). Once I've sucked as much gas out as possible I start engine and let it run itself dry. I'm guessing even if you go route of tee/valve you'd still want to run tank dry.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Struck out at NAPA... Can't believe this is so hard to find. I don't want to add a "T" and another single shutoff, as that looks too messy/busy underneath. The idea was to just add a two foot length of fuel line to the 2nd 'out' in the spring and drain and be done with it. Looks like I will just undo the hose clamp to the carb's line and then stick on the 2' drain line.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a siphon with the tube zip tied to a steel rod. That lets me place the suction at the low point and empty the tank. Less than 5 minutes of running clears the rest of the system.

I would be leery of adding a dump valve that someone else may inadvertently make a big dangerous mess with.

I end up doing this a lot with collection machines coming an and out of rotation. With the advent of E10 putting them to bed dry is essential.

Pete


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Why is it more important because of E10?


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

E10 attracts and absorbs water and starts to degrade in as little as 3 months.

Thanks for your thoughts Pete, if someone else is messing with my blower, either they have stolen it and deserve a fuel dump, or I've died.


----------



## CJKaz (Nov 22, 2012)

Known as a three way valve. Here's a 1/4 brass valve. Need barbed fittings to match the hose. 

GRAINGER INTERNATIONAL INC. Three Way Ball Valve,1/4 In NPT,Brass - 1PYZ8 - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks CJKaz, looks kind big, and at $26 I'm still not done as I have to get 3 barbs on there.....




This is what I need, but just not in PVC, something gas friendly


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe find a brass t which has the barbs. I would check in the plumbing section You would however need 2 fuel valives. One before the T to stop the whole flow and one on the down section to stop the fuel from draining when you don't want it. 

Here is one that I found if you want to go that route. http://www.amazon.com/Interstate-Pneumatics-FBT44-Fittings-Manifold/dp/B008L2L1Z2


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, I do have a "T" but haven't given up searching. The "T" plus two shut-off valves would be pretty crowded under there.


----------



## edwin98 (Feb 6, 2015)

No. 9192-EVP Cooler Valves (Tee with 1/4 in. Tube Needle Valve with Universal Nuts), Cooler Fittings, Brass & Tubular - Watts
*
Also available at Home Depot

No. 9192-EVP*

Cooler Valves (Tee with 1/4 in. Tube Needle Valve with Universal Nuts)












http://www.sourcingmap.com/three-wa...lastic-handle-gas-control-valve-p-154119.html

 
 View large image 

*Three Way Double Outlet Red Plastic Handle Gas Control Valve*


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

How about a simple siphon you can use on multiple machines, be it mowers or blowers, tiller, ect. 

Amazon.com: Liquid Transfer Gasoline Water and Air Siphon Inflation Pump with Hose: Automotive


----------

